# Jim Van Engen's Seminar 12-15 June



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Hello fellow RTF, Just want to plug in Jim Van Engen who is one of the leading young dog trainer in the country. 

*Each phase of Jim's program is covered, including: Basic Obedience, Pre-yard Work, Yard Work and Transition Training. *
*







* Principles of training exercises are discussed, drills are taught, and each handler has the opportunity to practice. This also provides a great opportunity for handlers to gain some insight into problem solving, how to avoid training roadblocks in the future and appreciate the importance of following a progressive training program. The major focus of this seminar is teaching handlers such that at the end of the seminar all participants become better trainers...

For more information, you could go to www.rightstartkennel.com

Angelo


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been to one of Jim's seminars and they are well worth the time, effort and cost to attend!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

lablover said:


> I've been to one of Jim's seminars and they are well worth the time, effort and cost to attend!


 
Ditto! What Lablover said!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

P.S. No sightseeing or snoozing in your chair, Angelo. Pick is "all boy" and you're going to have to stay awake.......  Be fast on your feet, and as ready for action as he is...... 



Better give him to me, regards-


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> P.S. No sightseeing or snoozing in your chair, Angelo. Pick is "all boy" and you're going to have to stay awake.......  Be fast on your feet, and as ready for action as he is......
> 
> 
> 
> Better give him to me, regards-


Hmmmm.., I'm hoping that I'd just point Pick in the right direction and let him do all the work. 

Not a chance Susan, I'm in for the long ride where ever Pick will take me.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

The website says applications are due by 5/15/08 with payment in full by 6/1/08? Today is 5/30/08.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jim had a few cancellations, so he's still taking applications. His water is beautiful right now- I just watched my Ruckus train yesterday.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Susan is right, Jim said that there are a couple of cancellation so I'm pretty sure he still taking application. Just give Jim a call.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

A great seminar, Jim's program is outstanding, he'll say "today we are going to do marks and blinds and tomorrow we are going to do Marks and Blinds"but him program is so much more it is a great learning experience. It's a must to learn a true foundation.
CB


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm hoping to be there as well.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> I'm hoping to be there as well.


So cool Tatyana, but didn't you say before that you're the Russian (woman) crazy driver from Utah that drives a Benz or BMW. Just let me know what time you will be driving in so I could make sure I stay off the road. 

Angelo


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

> So cool Tatyana, but didn't you say before that you're the Russian (woman) crazy driver from Utah that drives a Benz or BMW. Just let me know what time you will be driving in so I could make sure I stay out of the road.


I drive a Land Rover and I'm flying in, so you're going to be safe on the road.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting some fellow RTFers at Jim's seminar -- and learning from Jim -- and I hope we all travel safely to Wisconsin -- no matter how we get there -- I mean it might be more dangerous to be on the same road with a Crazy Canuck and his sidekick "Mad" Maxx than any crazy Russian woman driver (certainly no slight intended to Tatyana or any other person of Russian birth -- but Russia beat Canada in the World Hockey championships -- and so I have to put Canada forward at being better at something -- even if for having crazier drivers).


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> I drive a Land Rover and I'm flying in, so you're going to be safe on the road.


 
Hahahaha, a Land Rover then, I knew it was one of those fancy european cars/suv. My memory does not serve me well these days. 

I meant the drive between the airport and Jim's place. That is okay, if I could drive in Korea, Phillipines, and England, I think I'll be safe w/ you or ducksoup on the road. 

Angelo


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Jim has one of the best track records in the game for his young dog program. He is very detailed, methodical, thorough, patient, and has a program second to none.

Whether your looking for field trial or hunt test his basics are rock solid. He's a nice guy too!

Having two dogs in his program, (one graduated from the program and one in it now) I've experienced the results.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

sally koepke said:


> Jim has one of the best track records in the game for his young dog program. He is very detailed, methodical, thorough, patient, and has a program second to none.
> 
> Whether your looking for field trial or hunt test his basics are rock solid. He's a nice guy too!
> 
> Having two dogs in his program, (one graduated from the program and one in it now) I've experienced the results.


Sally said it all -- Jim's record speaks for itself -- and Lance I don't think you need to worry about Tatayana or ducksoup re: driving (got to look after those dogs of ours) -- hope to see some RTFers there


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

sally koepke said:


> Jim has one of the best track records in the game for his young dog program. He is very detailed, methodical, thorough, patient, and has a program second to none.
> 
> Whether your looking for field trial or hunt test his basics are rock solid. He's a nice guy too!
> 
> Having two dogs in his program, (one graduated from the program and one in it now) I've experienced the results.


 
If you've got a dog that can make it through Jim's program, you've got yourself a nice dog. He knows what he is doing.

Make sure you guys all go and ask about my "Rock Star", Ruckus! He got another good report card!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> If you've got a dog that can make it through Jim's program, you've got yourself a nice dog. He knows what he is doing.
> 
> Make sure you guys all go and ask about my "Rock Star", Ruckus! He got another good report card!


 
Let's hear that report card Susan!!!!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to attend Jim's seminar after all -- business prevents me from attending -- very sorry won't be able to meet fellow RTFers there -- hopefully will another time -- wish everybody there the very best -- know they'll learn a lot from Jim


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> Let's hear that report card Susan!!!!


He's a really good marker, sits still on the line and watches his birds like a champ, goes right to the bird, not the gunner, and takes the same line back as he did on the way out. Surprisingly, he's a good, cooperative, boy! 

What I really liked seeing was him acknowledging that gunner... as he would swim by, he'd look at the gunner, turn his head back foward and just kept swimming. He would also acknowledge the gunner on the way back. 

Not much hunting.... Good Boy Ruckus!  Jim really likes him, and I hear that he may be running his first derby soon! (Not that I asked Angelo!). 

Of course, I know he still knows how to "ruckus", because when he got out of the truck, his coat was all dirty from rolling in the dirt! 

Pick did a very nice job, too, on Friday, Angelo.  Pick was Very happy to see me, also! So was sister, Keeper!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Pick did a very nice job, too, on Friday, Angelo.  Pick was Very happy to see me, also! So was sister, Keeper!


 

Knowing Pick, he is still trying to cheat the water and breaking on the line. :razz: Can't wait to see Pick, I'm counting the days.

Angelo


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

ducksoup said:


> I'm not going to be able to attend Jim's seminar after all -- business prevents me from attending -- very sorry won't be able to meet fellow RTFers there -- hopefully will another time -- wish everybody there the very best -- know they'll learn a lot from Jim


 
Sorry to hear that ducksoup. I know about business, they could be annoying sometimes, but it pays the bills.


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

Seminar has been called off according to an email I just recieved.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

flatcreek said:


> Seminar has been called off according to an email I just recieved.


Too bad.  THe gas prices really got in the way this year.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Yap, Jim called me last night but I'm still coming to see my pup. There are two of us that are still coming coz we bought our tickets already. Jim said that he will just give us some one on one dog training seminar for free. Can't get a better deal than that.


----------

